# Kids anyone?



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone else have children?
It'd be nice to connect with some DP'ed mommas or daddies out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

No, I have the ?cutest? niece though? ?THE? cutest one? no other niece is cute?r? then mine? ?so don?t even bother? mine?s better then any one?s else?s.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

That's good, Em. I love kids. Once I kick the DP we're going to try for another.
On second thought, I wonder if focusing on another child would help me. I'm not sure if I want to go there, though. Because if it didn't then I'd have a lot on my plate.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

You sound like you have a lot on your plate already 

I admire your courage to have a child at your age - honestly I don't think I'd be able to handle it


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you Cecil. It's not as hard as most make it out to be. But I guess that depends on the person. I definitely don't recommend having children at a young age, though. My son wasn't planned by any means but my circumstances were very good. I was near graduation, living on my own (with my son's father) and we both had jobs. I'm a stay at home mom now in college but we live comfortably off of one income.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Our boy is six and our daughter just turned 9 mths two days ago.

I wouldn't recommend having children at your age but then again the most important thing is that the child has loving and caring parents and that is not age dependant. I see some parents treating their kids worse then other people treat their pets. Such couples should be sterilised to ensure they don't fuck up children's lives.

Kids are wonderful and in some ways they give me purpose. It can be hard work but the joy they bring to our lives is priceless.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Like I said, I don't recommend it either but we're well established for our age. I'm at a very stable point in my life other than this damn DP. 
Having another child in the next year or so wouldn't bother me in the least at this age if it weren't for the DP. We could definitely afford it and I stay at home with my son anyway so I could handle two (not without the normal stress of motherhood of course  ). But I'm sensible enough to know that I should work out my anxiety/DP issues before going that route.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think I could handle children as I can't even my handle myself. Hahha.

Someday though for sure.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

My baby girl is just 10 weeks old...but lucky for me the dp is practically non-existant these days (do still have my moments though...mostly just fleeting).

How do you find dp affects you as a parent? I was badly dp'd through early pregnancy and was really concerned about not being able to bond with my bub, but thankfully the dp eased before she was born so I didn't have any dramas. How about yourself?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Nothing has really changed. I just feel more disconnected from my son. Of course, he doesn't notice the difference but I do. It makes it hard on me emotionally because I feel like I'm not really here with him, know what I mean?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

By the way, I know it's late but congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Milan said:


> our daughter just turned 9 mths two days ago.


Aah. I love babies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

> Aah. I love babies.


G


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Aww! Who is that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

That's me... cute aren't I  (it's not really me, but it used it as me in another thread*


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

miss_starling said:


> Milan said:
> 
> 
> > our daughter just turned 9 mths two days ago.
> ...


Me too 

Kids are sooooooo much fun!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> G.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  EVIL BABY!


----------

